# Anyone used Perlico ?



## Trebledigit

I got a flier from an 'Irish' company called Perlico offering unlimited Broadband for €20 per month (once off connection fee of €50) and unlimited calls to Irish landlines for €30 per month ([broken link removed]). I'm tempted by the phone package but, in view of various horror stories on BB, I'm inclined to stick with my very reliable Esat BT Broadband package, even if it is a bit dear. One danger signal however was when I had an email inquiry to their email address (friends@perlico.ie) returned to me as undeliverable.

Any thoughts on this company ?


----------



## Decani

Have you looked at any of BT Ireland's telephony packages? You can also bundle them with your broadband. You could also dabble with VoIP (telephony over your broadband connection) and sign up to Blueface's Ireland/UK unlimited service for €14.99 a month.


----------



## Max Hopper

Hmm. Perlico appears to be reselling BT Ireland's aDSL offering with a few 'embellishments'.


----------



## Trebledigit

Some embellishment.  Same offering as BT but at three quarters of the price (€30 versus €40).  BT don't seem to do a Broadband plus line rental plus free national calls bundle, or do they ?


----------



## Dave31

Why not check out http://www.cheapertelco.com they compare many IE telco's.

And it seems that perlico is not quite the cheapest for many destinations.


----------



## dillon1876

Perlico are selling cheaper broadband at slower speeds. They forget to mention that it's slower when they're advertising their great prices!


----------



## 2441

See my other Perlico posts.

In summary, I've had a few months with Perlico (telephone and Broadband Lite - 20 hours a month) and have not seen any true savings from my previous Eircom Telephone with Small Business Package Broadband (got it for the higher speed).

I'm now a very light Broadband user, logging on from home for an hour or two a week - but if you forget to switch the modem off any night, you'll end up with horrendous bills from perlico.

They also resell UTV broadband, which gets poor write ups.

My advice is to stay away.


----------



## stano

Perlico, stay clear of them.  Don't send out bill and charge you extra because you are not telepathic and paid the bill anyway.  Will put a block on the phone at the drop of a hat, and don't really care one way or another if you never get to use your phone again.

Stay away from them.


----------



## Guest127

trebledigit; bt have broadband, line rental, all national and all uk landline calls in a bundle, (two bundles actually one for €45 and the other for €54. depending on broadband speed.) but if you read elsewhere you will see that nearly all us bt customers have had billing problems. I am finally sorted now and I gather so is Dr M, but others are still out on the battlefield.


----------



## Spokane

I have, it was the biggest mistake I ever made.  They can't deliver their broadband offering, they are not interested in fixing it and their customer service is appalling.  If you are thinking about it - don't do it!!


----------



## beezer

I was with Perlico and had to cancel because I was moving house.The hassle they gave me about trying to close the account would definitely discourage me from going anyway near them again. To top that the people that moved into the house were given my old number, I even got charged for a call made three weeks after it was supposedly cancelled, when I complained their attitude was 'tough'.I was going to take it up with ComReg although for six cent I didn't have the time or appetite for it. Just ensure that whoever you go with, don't pay by direct debit,not initially anyway, until your confident in their billing system.


----------



## ryan-neil

Just a heads up on Perlico, check the small text, once you go over your limit for the Broardband its 3c per Kb vis 3c per KB for BT, the differance is perlicos is a bit and there 8 bits in a Byte that Bt measure. So once you cross your limit for your monthly broadband its 8times more expensive that BT.


----------



## Marcecie

I am with Perlico for 7 months now and have nothing but good to say about them. I do not have broadband just the phone package for 29.99 for landline and all landline calls also have internet dial up.

I had a line problem last week had no problem reporting it and Eircom were on to me next day to sort it, and Perlico called back following day to check all was ok. The only crib I would have is bill is issued on 8th but does not come out till21st with money been taking from credit card next day.
I have no connection with Perlico.


----------



## fjgh15

I have both phone and broadband service from Perlico. I honestly cannot fault their phone service, though it is interesting to point out that the package I'm on, which is Free Talk Anytime and applies to all landline numbers in the 32 counties, doesn't apply to the perlico customer support numbers, or any 1850 numbers, for that matter, so expect to be charged extra for those.
The reason I know about this is because of their broadband service, and the number of times I've had to ring them about my connection being started. I was promised that there would be no break in service between that given by my old provider, Eircom, and Perlico's. Indeed, I was categoircally promised repeatedly that not only would it not happen, but that it could not happen. All of which turned out to be false as they managed to contact Eircom and arrange for my disconnection from their service, without ever arranging my new connection, or the router to be sent out to me, or even the Username and the Password to be generated. I did make a formal complaint to them, which they informed me would take no more than 10 working days and they would get back to me. However it's now been 43 working days, and still no reply to my complaint of being promised no break in service, even though I've rung up again to check and was promised a call back that same day, or the next day at the very latest.
They managed to arrange my disconnection for a Friday evening, without arranging for my connection as I said, but the whole matter could have been resolved much more easily than it was but for 2 reasons. 1. Perlico's broadband department doesn't work over the weekend. and 2. Even when it is manned - I'm told that it doesn't have a telephone!!! I'm not kidding. I've been informed that the only contact that there can be with Perlico's broadband department, who are responsible for generating the Usernames and Passwords, is via email from the other Perlico departments such as customer support.
As it happened, when I was eventually given my Username and Password from the Customer Service department, I was given it wrongly and so that didn't work either, or course, so at my next call I was advised to speak to their Broadband Technical Support department, which isn't really theirs as they have it outsourced. They tried their best to be helpful and emailed the Perlico Broadband department, but knowing that it would take 24 hours at least to get any reply from that, they advised me to contact Customer Support again and get from them a Temporary Username and Password, and made a note in my account accordingly. However, when I did so, Customer Support checked and said that they cannot do that.
The main problem as I can see it with Perlico's Broadband Service is that a lot, if not most of their staff don't understand their service. The main problem is one of training.
My broadband is working fine, though I have to admit that it's not quite as fast as when I was with Eircom, tough technically it should be exactly the same. My download limit is 6GB a month and there is a link on their home page, after you login, that you can go and check your usage so far, though, oddly, the usage there is listed in bytes, and not in GB. For anyone wondering the conversion, divide by 1,000,000,000 to get the GB amount.
I do intend to follow up on my complaint to them, despite the fact that they refuse to address it. I also intend to insist on a credit of the phone charges I incurred contacting them, because of their false promises. I'll let you know how I get on.
For anyone thinking of signing with them - don't believe anything they say except it's in writing, and get a copy of that to prove your case.


----------



## joanmul

cuchulainn said:


> trebledigit; bt have broadband, line rental, all national and all uk landline calls in a bundle, (two bundles actually one for €45 and the other for €54. depending on broadband speed.) but if you read elsewhere you will see that nearly all us bt customers have had billing problems. I am finally sorted now and I gather so is Dr M, but others are still out on the battlefield.


I'm one of those still not sorted out with BT 2 years on after I left them.  Thought I had until I got another invoice and a thank you for my payment - which automatically comes out of my credit card. Switched to Perlico. Knew they were going to be a bit slow - they have a high ratio of users to "line" (there is a term for that but I forget it). It's 48 to 1. Other providers have a smaller ratio but are more expensive. I'm not a heavy broadband user and felt it didn't really matter. Had same problems as figh15 getting it set up. Got the router alright but the user name and password wouldn't work and had to ring them   Didn't really have too much trouble getting that sorted out. I'm not that long with Perlico so can't say yet how they're going to work out.  All the providers seem to give as much hassle as possible if you leave them - maybe to discourage other people?


----------



## jimod

I've been on Perlico for over a year and found them pretty good.  One problem though is that they don't provide webspace (as in FTP) but tell me they are planning that.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

I was harassed so badly by one of their sales people that I complained to their managing director. He then told me he likes and supports his sales persons sales technique.

Scummy.

As a result I would avoid like the plague.


----------



## amck

I have been with Perlico for the last 2 years for my landline and have recently gone with them for their broadband.  I have had no problems at all with them, I get a bill every month, I'm have the talktime option and I have to say I find them great to deal with and would have no problem recommending them based on my experiences to date.


----------



## danole

Don't go near them!!I made that mistake & now,I can't break free of them at all!I don't know if it's them that won't let me go or is it Eircom who won't accept me back!!Filled out the forms on numerous occasoins & Nothing's happened!


----------



## G123

Danole

How did you fare in the end. I'm having a similar problem now.. Perlico cancelled my broadband because they'discovered' my landline was with Eircom. Charged me a cancellation fee for this! I've been trying to get reconnected with Eircom to no avail. The customer service of this whole sector is truly appalling.


----------



## kerrybull

Perlico are just about the worst company out there. I had my broadband down for over a month and they kept saying the problem was with my computer. They charged me for the month even though they knew I could not use it. They are a company that I can say nothing positive about.


----------



## Cyrstal

I've been using Perlico for phone and Always on Broadband for the last six months, and have no complaints whatsoever!  Can always connect to Internet, and speed is excellent.  Phone bill is much cheaper than when we were with Eircom too!!


----------



## kd1964

hi
i am a perlico customer, my kids have an awful habit of rining their mobiles from landline to locate their mobiles. as far as i recall there was no charge with eircom when they did this but with perlico 5cent, eventhough they dont answer landline, just lets it ring once or twice,
is this right


----------



## HotdogsFolks

kerrybull said:


> Perlico are just about the worst company out there. I had my broadband down for over a month and they kept saying the problem was with my computer. They charged me for the month even though they knew I could not use it. They are a company that I can say nothing positive about.


 
This actually does sound fair. If there's a problem with your computer it's not their fault.

I used to work in tech support. The problem is pretty much always the users computer, modem or phone line.


----------



## gwailo

Perlico are crap with a capital C . My broadband kept dropping off and tried ringing them on several occassions . They seem to have the following policies with regards to answering a customer call :

Don't answer
Answer and then talk a little while and then hang up
Answer , then put you on hold until you give up and ring again
Answer , and make out you have extensive technical knowledge when in actual fact you haven't the foggiest what you are talking about.
They are so crap I have now switched back to Eircom who are the same price anyway.


----------



## pAnTs

oh my god Im so glad someone else thinks so Perlico are the worst company I have ever dealt with EVER and they do just hang up when they don't want to talk to you!!! I hate them so am willing to pay extra for less of a headache, anyone any experience with rates and recommendations? thanks


----------



## pAnTs

stano said:


> Perlico, stay clear of them.  Don't send out bill and charge you extra because you are not telepathic and paid the bill anyway.  Will put a block on the phone at the drop of a hat, and don't really care one way or another if you never get to use your phone again.
> 
> Stay away from them.



God they didn't send me out bills for 3 months and when I rang they told me my account was 300euros in credit after they accidently debited my account of 1,000euros and recredited it! I get an aggressive phone call today saying that they have put a bar on my phone!!! I am furious and will never use them again. eh they also charge you for your bills, how funny is that! rip off republice or what


----------



## Holiday2006

Perlico are indeed the worst ever and even having received emails from the Customer Experience Manager- Kathleen Geraghty I am not surprised why their agents are so rude! In any case, I ended up with free phone and calls from the company for 6 months- they backed off when i filed a case with Small Claims Court. So i would definitely advise anyone with similar experiences to do likewise. PM me if you need guidance.

Tel.: 01 293 3500 or email Kathleen.Geraghty@perlico.com (If you ring their locall number you end up at their back end call centre in Waterford- no problem with Waterford- but none of the agents/ supervisors there appear to be able to transfer a call to Dublin!)


----------



## kadul

Hi

I was with Perlico for 4 months and its was a nightmare.
I signed up and was paying through credit card.
I Live at home with my elderly mother and couldnt use the phone one day.
i rang up and  was told i had been cut off due to non payment ( yes cut off straight away, no consideration at all)even though i had paid and it took 48 days to connect up again and they even charged the reconnection fee on my next bill.. i got no apology nothing...

They also overcharged me twice and had to call 20 yes 20  times over 6 week period to get it refund.
I LEFT THEM MY NUMBER BUT THEY NEVER CALL BACK...

They are the worst i have ever come across, dreadful in fact and would not recommend them to anyone..

im with bt and total talk and no problems so far thank got


----------



## Marconi2012

The list of 'happy' customers at Perlico continues to diminish! But what would you expect from a company that's totally disconnected... 

Their 'customer service' is  so don't expect them to transfer your 'complaint' to Dublin- they might loose their contract with Perlico if they did! Perlico itself has around 50 employees on its own payroll.

If you have problems with Perlico contact John Markey, Head of Customer Care email: john.markey@perlico.com as we noted from personal experience their customerservice@perlico.com appears to be not working most of the time (or they have no staff) P.s. Forget about contacting www.comreg.ie as they have no powers!


----------



## pAnTs

so does that mean that the people they have working on their customer care lines don't actually work for perlico?????????? oh my god that is hilarious!!!! shocking, no wonder they just hang up if they dont feel like taking the call. I actually emailed someone whos address  I got on here and her manager rang me, not sure now if it was a manager from Perlico or that Dolphin company? anyway they were oh so nice and said oh you should never have been treated like that! funny that it had to go so far before anyone stopped to think there was something wrong with the way they treated customers! anyway I still think I might change company but it's just such a chore looking through the different rates etc, by the way the guy said that he did admit perlico had a problem as they were featured on Joe Duffy but he reckons they have cleaned up their act, ye right!


----------



## pinoyireland

Spokane said:


> I have, it was the biggest mistake I ever made. They can't deliver their broadband offering, they are not interested in fixing it and their customer service is appalling. If you are thinking about it - don't do it!!


 

same boat here.... can't escape for the next few months due "contract" . will be contacting comreg soon and see if there is anything they could do to help me out. signed up for a 3mb broadband but only getting 600/800 kb at most times!!! SIGN UP TO  PERLICO IF YOU LIKE TO HAVE MORE PROBLEMS ....


----------



## potrm

Called up Perlico late november to ask for 3Mb broadband, so rang the number, asked about 3mb, was grand, verified my account and all that, and that was it, less than 5 minutes and it was sorted, it's now 19th of december, still on 1Mb. I know it's coming up to christmas, but the call centre is based in waterford, where I am, so they should have it done quick.

Eitherway, they keep forwarding my bill which is annoying, my bill this month is €213, thats just €137 forwarded from previous bills. all because i cant tell how much I download, stupid broadband usage meter is conveniently out of order. And I'm a heavy broadband user, hence upgrading to 3mb. mainly for the 36GB limit. I kinda wish I stayed with Eircom, but Perlico is great (apart from the broadband side of things) but its just service not speed, i get maxed out speed all day on my 1mb, 115Kbps(transfer speed, 1.05MBps actual) normally, and less than 20ms ping. Oh, btw, dont use the Zyxel router they give you, it's sh_i_te, get a Belkin G+ MIMO, 100 times better range and actually speeds up broadband slightly.

Perlico are ok though, just think how bad the broadband services in the UK are. haha

Oh, if you aren't a heavy broadband user but want fast speeds, get 3's mobile broadband, absolutely fantastic range and service from them. Just dont download anything big or go on youtube much.


----------

